# Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 summt



## 4Sylenx (27. Juli 2018)

Hab mir vor einer Woche diesen Lüfter gekauft und höre deutlich die Wasserpumpe summen wenn mein Pc unter Belastung ist. Ab und zu kommt das summen auch um Idle, aber ist eher selten. Ist das normal? Wenn ja, kann ich dagegen was tun? Oder sollte ich die Kühlung reklamieren?


----------



## NatokWa (27. Juli 2018)

Tja , das ist eben das problem bei AiO's . Die Pumpe ist nicht entkoppelt und gibt ihre Vibrationen fröhlich weiter -> Du kannst GARnichts machen und einen Reklamationsgrund hast du so gesehen auch nicht wirklich .... du hast ja nicht explizit eine SILENT Kühlung gekauft und das was du hörst sind normale Betriebsgeräusche .

Du kannst natürlich trotzdem versuchen das Ding zurück zu geben und auf Kulanz vom Händler hoffen , aber du wirst bei nahezu allen AiO's das gleiche Problem wieder haben , noch dazu ist eine 120'er AiO nicht besser als jeder normale Tower Luftkühler .... welche zudem billiger sind .... UND (meistens) leiser als AiO's ....


----------

